# Off Brand: This is the Nikon D850



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2017)

```
Nikon Rumors has posted images of what appears to be the Nikon D850. Nikon <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/off-brand-nikon-announces-development-of-d850/">recently announced that they were developing the camera</a>, and with press photos already leaking out, it appears the camera is coming sooner than later.</p>
<p>No specifications for the upcoming camera have leaked yet, but that information should start rolling out soon.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-30575 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2017)

Those illuminated buttons are seriously useful, I think Olympus was the first maker to implement illuminated buttons. Too bad that trend didnt catch up until now, just yesterday I was shooting in Sahyadris(western ghats) on a rainy, windy and foggy night and was jealous of my friends D500 which also has those back-lit buttons.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 3, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Those illuminated buttons are seriously useful, I think Olympus was the first maker to implement illuminated buttons. Too bad that trend didnt catch up until now, just yesterday I was shooting in Sahyadris(western ghats) on a rainy, windy and foggy night and was jealous of my friends D500 which also has those back-lit buttons.



out of interest can you set the brightness on the D500?


----------

